
Face pareidolia recruits mechanisms for detecting human social attention - bookofjoe
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0956797620924814
======
bookofjoe
>Pareidolia (/pærɪˈdoʊliə/ parr-i-DOH-lee-ə) is the tendency for incorrect
perception of a stimulus as an object, pattern or meaning known to the
observer, such as seeing shapes in clouds, seeing faces in inanimate objects
or abstract patterns, or hearing hidden messages in music.

Pareidolia can be considered a subcategory of apophenia.

Common examples are perceived images of animals, faces, or objects in cloud
formations, the Man in the Moon, the Moon rabbit, and other lunar pareidolia.

The concept of pareidolia may extend to include hidden messages in recorded
music played in reverse or at higher- or lower-than-normal speeds, and hearing
indistinct voices in random noise such as that produced by air conditioners or
fans.

Pareidolia was at one time considered a symptom of human psychosis, but it is
now seen as a normal human tendency.

Pareidolia is not confined to humans.

Scientists have for years taught computers to use visual clues to "see" faces
and other images.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareidolia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareidolia)

